
January precipitation anomalies worldwide - mjfern
http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/sotc/service/global/map-prcp-percent/201101.gif
======
seb
Now we just need to know the standard deviation in the years 1961-1990 to say
if there was anything special about this January.

------
motvbi
Seems like you can get this data for any month or year
(<http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/sotc/global/2010/11>). I am not expert on this, is
there anything special about January 2011?

------
hjw3001
Am I reading the diagram right? Does it indicate that most of the US was dryer
than usual with a lot more rain/snow in the upper mid west?

------
groby_b
So we had a January that was out of the ordinary. I'm sure you wanted to make
a point, I'm just not sure what it is.

